# Is Ft Pickens Open.



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I heard they opened the road last week.

If so has anybody been out there yet.

Im probably going out there sunday morning if its open.

Ill try fishing the sound side for some reds.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

It's open. Been 3 times already. Just got back a few minutes ago. We go out and snorkel the rock jetty just west of the pier. Today we saw spanish mackerel, spade fish, gag grouper, big black snapper, chubs, hardtails, alewives, as well as the usual jetty inhabitants. Vis was good at around 20 feet.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, it's open. Good luck!


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

You said you were snorkeling. Can you spearfish the jetties.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

NO!!! Illegal to spearfish in national park.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats what I thought. Ill have to get my line wet. Good time eather way.


----------

